# 5-5-2012



## Paymaster (Jan 22, 2009)

Just gettin started.


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

Dude.....you are the Devil......lamo. That looks so dam good,.


----------



## Paymaster (Jan 22, 2009)

Ribs done and chicken is getting there! 

Thanks RuddeDogg!


----------



## Paymaster (Jan 22, 2009)

Supper is ready,"Come and Get it"!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## RobinsonFam1 (Jul 2, 2007)

Looks delish...


----------

